# 8 Additional Markets to Get HD locals in April



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

The following 8 markets are now scheduled for HD lils to light up in April 07:

Albuqueque
Buffalo
Greenville
Harrisburg
Jacksonville
New Orleans
Spokane
Tulsa

These were in the bunch that were expected by end of 2006 originally, but are now going up in about 4-5 weeks. Info is from a VERY reliable source WITHIN DirecTV.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

and:

Des Moines
Flint
Ft. Meyers
Little Rock
Mobile
Norfolk
Oklahoma City
Santa Barbara
Springfield
Toledo

are planned to be added late 2007


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Matches the list I received.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Looking at tha DMAs for these cities, I can only conclude that my HD locals won't show up until 2009.  Maybe, by then my area will have more OTA HD available.


----------



## arlinv (Mar 1, 2007)

ScoBuck said:


> Matches the list I received.


Greenville/Spartanburg?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

arlinv said:


> Greenville/Spartanburg?


Actually it IS Greenville that will light in April - I typed the other (Greensboro) by mistake (and I have edited that post so that it is now corrected).

Greensboro is ALREADY lit.


----------



## TMatt (Oct 2, 2006)

ScoBuck said:


> The following 8 markets are now scheduled for HD lils to light up in April 07:
> 
> Albuqueque
> Buffalo
> ...


"Buffalo" - have heard this so many times before - I'll believe it when I see it 

Tony M


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

TMatt said:


> "Buffalo" - have heard this so many times before - I'll believe it when I see it
> 
> Tony M


cool - I'm not asking anyone to believe it. But I do KNOW it is on THEIR schedule - I saw it with my own eyes. And yes, things CHANGE.


----------



## TMatt (Oct 2, 2006)

ScoBuck said:


> cool - I'm not asking anyone to believe it. But I do KNOW it is on THEIR schedule - I saw it with my own eyes. And yes, things CHANGE.


Oh, I was not doubting your post at all ScoBuck. I am quite sure what you post is accurate as far as it was posted officially somewhere. My only point is this was promised by a certain date several times before.

I hope you are right!! 

tony M


----------



## JockoBronco (Mar 2, 2007)

MA? MO?


----------



## arlinv (Mar 1, 2007)

ScoBuck said:


> Actually it IS Greenville that will light in April - I typed the other (Greensboro) by mistake (and I have edited that post so that it is now corrected).
> 
> Greensboro is ALREADY lit.


Thanks. I'm still looking into D*, but this pushes a little further toward the HD side of the force.

Any idea of which satellite they will be on?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Hopefully we'll see Seattle's ABC affiliate, KOMO-DT, included in that wave!


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

cavihitts said:


> and:
> 
> Des Moines
> Flint
> ...


My question is why not turn on OKC and TULSA at the sametime. Take care of one entire states locals! Tulsa is only getting them since there is a huge DirecTV call center there. IMO I WILL BELIEVE IT WHEN I SEE IT.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

JockoBronco said:


> MA? MO?


Springfield, MO


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> Looking at tha DMAs for these cities, I can only conclude that my HD locals won't show up until 2009.  Maybe, by then my area will have more OTA HD available.


On the contrary!!
2 new birds are scheduled to go into orbit by the end of the year.
Their sole purpose is to give High Def.

Those 2 new Ka birds, added to the 2 current Ka birds, are going to give D* the ability to broadcast 150 national channels *PLUS 1,500 local stations* in mpeg4 HD. There are only about 1,600 total local stations across the nation. Almost everyone should get their locals when those new birds go hot.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Looking forward to New Orleans going live, hope they have a deal with our NBC affiliate - they pulled their HD signal from the local cable companies sometime ago and still haven't replaced/repaired their digital transmitter that was knocked out during Katrina.


----------



## hornetsfan30m (Jun 26, 2006)

yes i need HD dtv pls add CSTV to


----------



## techstar (Mar 7, 2007)

This will be nice if it happens...I live in Asheville NC, which is in the Greenville market and we've been promised these for months now. Keeping my fingers crossed. Hard to get good HD OTA in mountainous areas like this one.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

say-what said:


> Looking forward to New Orleans going live, hope they have a deal with our NBC affiliate - they pulled their HD signal from the local cable companies sometime ago and still haven't replaced/repaired their digital transmitter that was knocked out during Katrina.


I will believe it when I see it (Locals in HD)

But, don't expect NBC locals for another half year. WDSU seems to be in no rush.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Hopefully we'll see Seattle's ABC affiliate, KOMO-DT, included in that wave!


Yes! It seems that the OTA signal has dropped for me in the past few months (KONG also, but their digital just mirrors the analog channel, twice--1020i and 4801).


----------



## Albie (Jan 26, 2007)

say-what said:


> Looking forward to New Orleans going live, hope they have a deal with our NBC affiliate - they pulled their HD signal from the local cable companies sometime ago and still haven't replaced/repaired their digital transmitter that was knocked out during Katrina.


D* supposedly already has national deals with Hearst/Argyle (WDSU), Tribune (WGNO) and Belo (WWL). The wild card is whether they have a deal with Emmis which owns WVUE, they aren't on Cox either.


----------



## vward91 (Jan 27, 2007)

With as many dates as they have missed it would be a nice APRIL FOOLS joke to turn them on the 1ST of april. I got my HR20 installed Feb 2nd and they said it would be 2 weeks 7 weeks ago.


----------



## venuslight (Mar 5, 2007)

Markets not currently lit up and their future plans (listed by DMA):

36. greenville, sc - april
41. harrisburg - april
42. norfolk - late 07
45. albuquerque - april
46. oklahoma city - late 07
*48. louisville, ky - ???*
49.buffalo - april
50.jacksonville - late 07
*53. scranton/wilkes-barre - ???*
54. new orleans - april
*56.schenectady/troy, ny - ???*
57. little rock - late 07
*58. dayton, oh - ???*
59. mobile, al - late 07
*60. knoxville, tn - ???
61. richmond, va - ???*
62. tulsa - april
*63. lexington, ky - ???*
64. ft. myers - late 07
*65. charleston/huntington, wv - ???*
66. flint, mi - late 07
*67. wichita, ks - ???*
*68. roanoke/lynchburg, va - ???
70. tucson, az - ???*
71. toledo, oh - late 07
*72. honolulu, hi - ???*
73. ames/des moines, ia - late 07
*75. omaha, ne - ???*


----------



## Mocco71 (Jan 13, 2007)

ScoBuck said:


> The following 8 markets are now scheduled for HD lils to light up in April 07:
> 
> Albuqueque
> Buffalo
> ...


Great news. This will be the 2nd time I have heard April, so I am beginning to believe it. However, I believed Fall '06, End of '06, Feb 19th and Feb 28th, too!

thanks for the update


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Supervolcano said:


> On the contrary!!
> 2 new birds are scheduled to go into orbit by the end of the year.


There doesn't appear to be a launch "date" set for either of the satellites. "Planned" would be a much better choice of words. When we see a date and time (as opposed to a quarter, range of months or a month) for the launch of a satellite, then we can safely call it "scheduled".

With any luck, Boeing will announce the completion of construction and we'll be able to start our countdown.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Supervolcano said:


> On the contrary!!
> 2 new birds are scheduled to go into orbit by the end of the year.
> Their sole purpose is to give High Def.
> 
> Those 2 new Ka birds, added to the 2 current Ka birds, are going to give D* the ability to broadcast 150 national channels *PLUS 1,500 local stations* in mpeg4 HD. There are only about 1,600 total local stations across the nation. Almost everyone should get their locals when those new birds go hot.


You did see my smilie? right? 
Anyway, because of the sad state of our locals in the first place, getting them from DirecTV may not be an option for me, unless forced into it. I currently have the four networks from NY and I'm afraid that when DirecTV offers them here, I'll lose the DNS ones. Which will cause the loss of NBCHD since we don't have a full power NBC affiliate here. Maybe, I'll be able to keep the NBC DNS.


----------



## LGM2007 (Dec 17, 2006)

I hope this time it becomes a reality. I can't get any OTA signals from Greenville/Spartanburg/Asheville, so it will be very welcome in my house, especially the weather subs if carried. Too many tornado scares without local weather updates.


----------



## mike_augie (Oct 10, 2006)

Was just wondering how they are doing this when they cant even put nghd on all the time because of bandwidth and when they has to take tnt or some other channel down durning sunday ticket????I am not griping any at all.. as I am in the Oklahoma City Dma...but just wondering how???


----------



## wilsonc (Aug 22, 2006)

venuslight said:


> Markets not currently lit up and their future plans (listed by DMA):
> 
> 36. greenville, sc - april
> 41. harrisburg - april
> ...


Check your dates, because Jacksonville goes up next month, not late 07.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mike_augie said:


> Was just wondering how they are doing this when they cant even put nghd on all the time because of bandwidth and when they has to take tnt or some other channel down durning sunday ticket????I am not griping any at all.. as I am in the Oklahoma City Dma...but just wondering how???


The big problem is HR20 supply. That is really the only constrained aspect to the system (tho many might say qualified installers are a constrained component). There is plenty of bandwidth for more HD locals, I think all the uplink centers are ready for this next batch, and many agreements with local stations have be already inked. (Maybe not all of the big channels in all the DMAs, but most of them.)

Now, as for HD nationals, there are constraints. The 2 satellites that are up seemingly do not do HD nationals very well or at least as well as originally hoped. So we're all waiting for the next satellite to do up sometime in May? June? maybe even April??? Shortly after that, here comes the HD! 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

New Dates from Directv:

What I found out today.

Albuquerque, NM - Apr 4, 2007
Buffalo - Apr 4, 2007
Greenville, SC - Mar 28, 2007
Harrisburg, PA -Mar 28, 2007
Jacksonville, FL -Mar 28, 2007 
New Orleans -Apr 4, 2007 
Spokane, WA -Mar 28, 2007 
Tulsa, OK - Apr 4, 2007


I am a little excited now.


----------



## vward91 (Jan 27, 2007)

I really hope your right March 28th for greenville. I would get to watch the Maters in HD. COOOOOOOL


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

That is just the date that they are giving, I cannot attest to the accuracy of them


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

mike_augie said:


> Was just wondering how they are doing this when they cant even put nghd on all the time because of bandwidth and when they has to take tnt or some other channel down durning sunday ticket????I am not griping any at all.. as I am in the Oklahoma City Dma...but just wondering how???


Different satellites that's how... MPEG4 HD Locals are on the 99 or 103 spotbeam sats that are already up there... The MPEG2 nationals are at capacity. They'll have more capacity for national HD, and more locals when the next 2 sats go up.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

LGM2007 said:


> I hope this time it becomes a reality. I can't get any OTA signals from Greenville/Spartanburg/Asheville, so it will be very welcome in my house, especially the weather subs if carried. Too many tornado scares without local weather updates.


Sorry, but D* is not broadcasting any subchannels right now and I've never heard it mentioned that they plan on it. Subchannels are OTA only, I'm afraid.


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

December 06
January 07
February 07
April 07

Flight 161 is now landing on runway 5
runway 6
runway 7
runway 8
runway 9
runway 10
runway 11.........


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

harsh said:


> With any luck, Boeing will announce the completion of construction and we'll be able to start our countdown.


Having worked for Boeing for several years once upon a time, I can absolutely guarantee you that both Boeing and their customer (and the specific launch services) indeed have specific dates they are working toward. Knowing how Boeing works, I'm reasonably sure they have detailed milestones from Tier 1 (complete satellite vehicle; deliver satellite vehicle) all the way down to Tier 5 or lower (turn off lights after sat leaves warehouse).

The fact that those dates are not public is a different matter.


----------



## gonzlobo (Jul 4, 2006)

ScoBuck said:


> The following 8 markets are now scheduled for HD lils to light up in April 07:
> 
> Albuqueque


Uh huh. I'll believe it when I see it.:lol:


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

gonzlobo said:


> Uh huh. I'll believe it when I see it.:lol:


I didn't post it to get in any ridiculous back and forth. I posted it because I know for a FACT it is on their programming agenda for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

ScoBuck said:


> I didn't post it to get in any ridiculous back and forth. I posted it because I know for a FACT it is on their programming agenda for the next couple of weeks.


I believe you and I believe your source. But I do have to comment that "things change". For everyone who has waited and waited, I sure hope that the only change we see this time is something sooner rather than later. 

ScoBuck, did you get a sense of what the delay was? And how that delay was overcome?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> Those 2 new Ka birds, added to the 2 current Ka birds, are going to give D* the ability to broadcast 150 national channels *PLUS 1,500 local stations* in mpeg4 HD. There are only about 1,600 total local stations across the nation. Almost everyone should get their locals when those new birds go hot.


Don't forget, they still have to get their agreements and the hardware in place to uplink them.

They can keep Charleston/Huntington off forever--I'm happy with NY HD!


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

tibber said:


> I believe you and I believe your source. But I do have to comment that "things change". For everyone who has waited and waited, I sure hope that the only change we see this time is something sooner rather than later.
> 
> ScoBuck, did you get a sense of what the delay was? And how that delay was overcome?
> 
> ...


Well in truth, its is not me that has to be believed, I am passing on info I got from what I consider to be a reliable source (and saw a copy of the 'work orders').

If you read post #8 in this thread (one of mine) I said that things change.

I did not ask what the reasons were, and frankly I don't think the person who I know would have that type of info - but next time we speak I'll ask.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

okietekkie said:


> New Dates from Directv:
> 
> What I found out today.
> 
> ...


If everything goes as planned, those dates are correct


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

ScoBuck said:


> Well in truth, its is not me that has to be believed, I am passing on info I got from what I consider to be a reliable source (and saw a copy of the 'work orders').
> 
> If you read post #8 in this thread (one of mine) I said that things change.
> 
> I did not ask what the reasons were, and frankly I don't think the person who I know would have that type of info - but next time we speak I'll ask.


There has been a lot of speculation that the delays were caused by a shortage of MPEG4 encoders. They have been replacing a lot of the bad ones and maybe had to use the ones which were planned for new markets (or additional stations in existing markets). I'm sure they had the bandwidth and spotbeam logistics worked out before any of these markets were originally announced, but things happen. A shortage of HR20s wouldn't affect adding additional stations to those existing markets which only have 2 or 3 HD locals.

I have seen additional transponders on 99 light up in recent weeks, which makes me think something is about to happen.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

ScoBuck said:


> Well in truth, its is not me that has to be believed, I am passing on info I got from what I consider to be a reliable source (and saw a copy of the 'work orders').
> 
> If you read post #8 in this thread (one of mine) I said that things change.
> 
> I did not ask what the reasons were, and frankly I don't think the person who I know would have that type of info - but next time we speak I'll ask.


Ok, but I still believe you and source.  And, what I also should have said in my earlier post, thank you.

I was curious as to the delay and I understand not all great sources have all the information. 

Thanks again,
Tom


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LameLefty said:


> Tier 1 (complete satellite vehicle; deliver satellite vehicle) all the way down to Tier 5 or lower (turn off lights after sat leaves warehouse).


Since D1x are all DOG (deliver on ground/will call?), I would imagine that Tier 2 (turning off the lights) is as far as these birds go.

Until somebody of authority says something definitive, we have no fodder to chew on. From what we have, we can figure with relative certainty only what cannot be done. Business plans, press releases and speeches at conventions don't mean a thing if they don't get the hardware in orbit.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bobnielsen said:


> There has been a lot of speculation that the delays were caused by a shortage of MPEG4 encoders.


If I had to guess, I'd be betting on some issues with uplinking.


----------



## LGM2007 (Dec 17, 2006)

Koz said:


> Sorry, but D* is not broadcasting any subchannels right now and I've never heard it mentioned that they plan on it. Subchannels are OTA only, I'm afraid.


:icon_cry:

I knew that, but was caught up in the excitement of possibly, maybe having a chance at times to view a hidef channel occasionally.


----------



## lug1 (May 13, 2003)

i'll believe it when i see them go live


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

Does this mean we are going to see additional PQ degradation to support the bandwidth being consumed by these additional markets?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

ScoBuck said:


> The following 8 markets are now scheduled for HD lils to light up in April 07:
> 
> Albuqueque
> Buffalo
> ...


*Yippee!*

Oh, wait! I almost forgot, I already get all JAX network affilliates in HD -- all _six_ of 'em! 

But congrats to those of you who are in those markets, including my eldest son. :up:


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

brittonx said:


> Does this mean we are going to see additional PQ degradation to support the bandwidth being consumed by these additional markets?


There apparently is quite a bit of unused bandwidth on Spaceway 1 & 2.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

If these upgrades go as planned is Louisville the biggest market to still not have HD locals?

Frustrating to see much smaller markets to get HD locals while Louisville doesn't.


----------



## mrjim (Dec 4, 2006)

Keep waiting for D* locals in Milwaukee to carry CBS station 58 to go HD, NBC Fox and ABC are now!


----------



## kmr26 (Feb 8, 2007)

According to a D* Tech who was at my house today for a service call, he said the HD Locals were on last week periodically for testing. Hopefull for April 04, 2007


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

What I noticed is that both dates are on Wednesdays. If you look at the launch dates for locals in 2006, every single one of them was on a Wednesday. I'd say that would raise the confidence factor on these dates to very high!


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

What is the source for this information?

Just recently, Harrisburg was pushed to an indefinite timetable for receiving their HD locals.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

kmr26 said:


> According to a D* Tech who was at my house today for a service call, he said the HD Locals were on last week periodically for testing. Hopefull for April 04, 2007


I am suspect that that happened but we shall soon see.

Installers down here tend to talk 90% bs, imo.

But with that said, everytime I have gotten a D* installer over here, he has done a good job.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

myselfalso said:


> What is the source for this information?
> 
> Just recently, Harrisburg was pushed to an indefinite timetable for receiving their HD locals.


The source I am quoting is from WITHIN DirecTV.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

Greenville, SC - March 28

Harrisburg, PA - March 28

Jacksonville, FL - March 28

Spokane, WA - March 28

Albuquerque, NM - April 4

Buffalo, NY - April 4

New Orleans, LA - April 4

Tulsa, OK - April 4
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83370


----------



## ckeegan (Mar 4, 2007)

3/28/2007 would be just fine with this Greenville resident. Interesting date though, since I've heard from D* installers and reps that HD locals were going to go live in our market 4/15/07. As long as one of those dates pan out, it'll be fine with me.


----------



## BobZ (Feb 20, 2007)

myselfalso said:


> What is the source for this information?
> 
> Just recently, Harrisburg was pushed to an indefinite timetable for receiving their HD locals.


Here's a response from Directv I received today when asked about an update as to when the Harrisburg market would be receiving local HD.

Thanks for writing us back. I would like to let you know that Harrisburg-Lancaster, PA is scheduled to receive local channels on March 28, 2007. We can upgrade your DIRECTV system with the right equipment to receive the new HD local channels. To learn more please call us at 800-531-5000, a customer service representative will be happy to assist you.

Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

Marie Abigail
Employee ID #: 100101253
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## Mocco71 (Jan 13, 2007)

BobZ said:


> Here's a response from Directv I received today when asked about an update as to when the Harrisburg market would be receiving local HD.
> 
> Thanks for writing us back. I would like to let you know that Harrisburg-Lancaster, PA is scheduled to receive local channels on March 28, 2007. We can upgrade your DIRECTV system with the right equipment to receive the new HD local channels. To learn more please call us at 800-531-5000, a customer service representative will be happy to assist you.
> 
> ...


Excellent, now I will finally find out if the 0's I get on my 99 and 103 are real (a product of a faulty install), or false (a product of H20's not able to show these signal strengths!!)


----------



## calwan (Dec 28, 2006)

When they say March 28th, anyone know when they light up? Will we have Prime time in HD on Wednesday if in fact that is the right date for Harrisburg?


----------



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

I haven't seen this anywhere, but does anyone have a hunch on when Syracuse, NY locals will be up? I believe they are just off your demographic chart. 77ish?
thanks
Joe


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

calwan said:


> When they say March 28th, anyone know when they light up? Will we have Prime time in HD on Wednesday if in fact that is the right date for Harrisburg?


Yes - but remember you have to have MPEG4 IRDS, and 5lnb in place to receive the channels.

Oh and also, if you do have this equipment now, you are going to have to remember to go back into the set-up menu and redo it for the 5lnb dish.


----------



## calwan (Dec 28, 2006)

ScoBuck said:


> Yes - but remember you have to have MPEG4 IRDS, and 5lnb in place to receive the channels.
> 
> Oh and also, if you do have this equipment now, you are going to have to remember to go back into the set-up menu and redo it for the 5lnb dish.


I hope I do, I was set up last September with an HR20 and new dish and was told I would be ready for the HD locals that were going to be ready by year end 2006. Will I need to redo the setup if I am already receiving other HD channels now? (ESPNHD, etc.)


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

calwan said:


> I hope I do, I was set up last September with an HR20 and new dish and was told I would be ready for the HD locals that were going to be ready by year end 2006. Will I need to redo the setup if I am already receiving other HD channels now? (ESPNHD, etc.)


I don't know how they set you up in the first place so you will have to check. Just go back into Sat & Antenna setup, see what kind of dish you are set up with, and if you have to change just follow the on-screen instructions, it is really pretty simple to do. if you have any questions/problems just post back here and I will (or someone else) will be glad to walk you thru it.


----------



## gusbuf (Aug 20, 2006)

Being in the Buffalo, NY area, I have my doubts about the dates that D* makes public. Last year we were told "early 4th quarter 2006." That became "early December 2006," then "end of January 2007," then "around Valentine's Day, 2007," and now you tell me 

So by saying April 4, 2007, I am guessing they really mean "we truly have no idea when your HD locals through the dish will be available, so we are just giving you another arbitrary date to get you all excited."


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

ScoBuck said:


> The source I am quoting is from WITHIN DirecTV.


Does your source know which specific channels will be available for Buffalo? I read a lot about people in other cities not having all their major affiliates on D* even though the affiliate broadcasts in HD (some of these posts are in this thread).


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

gusbuf said:


> Being in the Buffalo, NY area, I have my doubts about the dates that D* makes public. Last year we were told "early 4th quarter 2006." That became "early December 2006," then "end of January 2007," then "around Valentine's Day, 2007," and now you tell me
> 
> So by saying April 4, 2007, I am guessing they really mean "we truly have no idea when your HD locals through the dish will be available, so we are just giving you another arbitrary date to get you all excited."


But the difference is, in all other instances, the time frame was vague: "Early December, Mid-April", etc. This time, D* has released a firm date, April 4, 2007. D* doesn't do that without having a high certaintly that it will happen on that date. Besides, the date is a Wednesday, and as I said in an earlier post, _ALL _of last year's HD launches were on Wednesdays.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

gusbuf said:


> Being in the Buffalo, NY area, I have my doubts about the dates that D* makes public. Last year we were told "early 4th quarter 2006." That became "early December 2006," then "end of January 2007," then "around Valentine's Day, 2007," and now you tell me
> 
> So by saying April 4, 2007, I am guessing they really mean "we truly have no idea when your HD locals through the dish will be available, so we are just giving you another arbitrary date to get you all excited."


whatever floats your boat.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Does your source know which specific channels will be available for Buffalo? I read a lot about people in other cities not having all their major affiliates on D* even though the affiliate broadcasts in HD (some of these posts are in this thread).


I'm sure they DO. But honestly I didn't ask. Light 'em up in about 10 days and let us know what you get.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

ScoBuck said:


> I'm sure they DO. But honestly I didn't ask. Light 'em up in about 10 days and let us know what you get.


OK, I'll be sticking with my HR10 for now anyways. Maybe this summer once the HR20 gets even more stable and I know all the kinks are worked out of the Buffalo MPEG-4 LILs, then I'll make the switch.


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

I just noticed a prior post stating from D* that we would be getting the HD locals in 2 days. In order to get them, must we have the HR-20, and a new dish? How will I know that I have them, other than what I'm reading on here?


----------



## mlcdorgan (Jan 19, 2007)

I was wondering ,has anyone one with any inside or reliable sources of info know approx. when the HD locals etc... for the Shreveport, Louisiana, DMA? 

It serves our area in Texas. Actually serves North West Louisiana, North East, Texas, South West Arkansas and a little tiny area of South East Oklahoma even.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

mlcdorgan said:


> I was wondering ,has anyone one with any inside or reliable sources of info happen to know about the Shreveport, Louisiana, DMA?
> 
> It serves our area in Texas. Actually serves North West Louisiana, North East, Texas, South West Arkansas and a little tiny area of South East Oklahoma even.


Not on the list at this time. I would suspect that there will be estimated time frames once one of the new sats is up.


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

So, how will I know that I have the Harrisburg HD locals?  Will they just show up on the box, or will I have to upgrade the equipment?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

myselfalso said:


> So, how will I know that I have the Harrisburg HD locals? Will they just show up on the box, or will I have to upgrade the equipment?


What equipment do you have now, you haven't said.

HD locals are using Ka band and MPEG4 which requires the AT-9/AU-9 Ka/Ku dish, the correct Ka compatible switch if needed, and a H20 or HR20 receiver. If you don't have that you'll need to upgrade. If you do have this hardware you'll get them automatically, just make sure your favorites lists are updated.


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly not sure what equipment it is because it's not mine, but I do know it's not the HR20. So I guess my question is then, will D* automatically upgrade us or do we have to pay for the upgrade?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

It will depend on how D* views you as a customer, you might get it all for free, pay a discounted price or list. You might want to logon to the D* web site for the account and in the upgrade equipment section see what it says or just give them a call.


----------



## calwan (Dec 28, 2006)

Give them a call and be persistent! Last year I was quotes 3 prices from $499 to finally getting the HR20 and new dish for free. That was September and I have been a loyal D* with the NFL package for many years. Now, lets fire up those Harrisburg HD channels!


----------



## Tyrate (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm not sure about how to get it free, but I do know you can use the fact that DTV has been so unreliable with there reports on who getting local HD. That they will be more than willing to work with you on some type of compensation (if you get the right rep), and if you're in one those markets. I got a $200 credit towards my HR20, $10 credit a month to my account for a year and free HD package for a year. Not bad, I've been DTV with for about 7 years. :hurah: 

Hint: I started off with an email to customer service and they contacted me and the conversation was short and sweet. I simply said I wanted to be compersated for them mis representing the fact that Local HD was coming to Norfolk at the end 2006, which didn't happen and that I was switching to FOIS or Cox if they didn't. Both FOIS and COX offer Locals in HD and I wasn't under a DTV contract which played in my favor, I knew I had them by the balls! So they were more than willing work with me!!:grin:

P.S. I wouldn't believe any rumor when it comes to LOCAL HD I don't care who the source is, they been wrong a million time before and I can't see any reason why you should start believing them now. Do yourself a favor save your money in upgrading until they actually turn the channels on in your area, hell if they don't it can play in your favor anyway!


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

venuslight said:


> Markets not currently lit up and their future plans (listed by DMA):
> 
> 36. greenville, sc - april
> 41. harrisburg - april
> ...


Could someone tell me why Tulsa is getting HD locals before OKC? OKC is a larger market according to the DMA list.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

markrubi said:


> Could someone tell me why Tulsa is getting HD locals before OKC? OKC is a larger market according to the DMA list.


-------------------
No one has been able to figure out the formula that D* is using....many
markets(including mine) have had to wait until smaller DMA's were "lit up"
It has been speculated that the ability for D* to sign up willing stations
has something to do with it.
http://www.dbstalk.com/hr20/html/DIRECTV_lil_list.html


----------



## jackmacokc (Oct 10, 2006)

> Could someone tell me why Tulsa is getting HD locals before OKC? OKC is a larger market according to the DMA list.


This also happened for regular locals, not just HD. Beats me why they update Tulsa first...perhaps infastructure, perhaps the local affiliates were quicker to sign on.

I used to be deeply interested in this subject, but ever since my OTA started working in january or whenever it was...who cares? ota looks better anyway.


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

I won't upgrade until we have our Locals in HD. I see no reason to do it otherwise.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

myselfalso said:


> I won't upgrade until we have our Locals in HD. I see no reason to do it otherwise.


Well, you could upgrade now to beat the rush. When locals or the new HD channels go live there is going to be a rush by people to upgrade and delays will occur. That's why I just finished my upgrades with the installation of the 5lnb - and now I will be ready when the New Orleans locals go live next week and national HD's go live later this year.


----------



## mike_augie (Oct 10, 2006)

markrubi said:


> Could someone tell me why Tulsa is getting HD locals before OKC? OKC is a larger market according to the DMA list.


could be that tulsa also has the big DTV call center?? just a thought....wish OKC would come on...cant get any HD via antenna here in southwest Okla.....but soon hopefully


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

It is true that there is a large call center in Tulsa...there is also a decent sized one in Moore, which would be OKC Locals...


----------



## chewwy420 (Nov 28, 2005)

I believe it also has to do with the amount of people in a DMA that currently have the HD package now. I don't see them putting a big DMA with only a few HD subscribers as opposed to a smaller one with a larger number of HD subscribers.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

myselfalso said:


> I won't upgrade until we have our Locals in HD. I see no reason to do it otherwise.


Get ready to do it soon


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

myselfalso said:


> I won't upgrade until we have our Locals in HD. I see no reason to do it otherwise.


 Definitely wait, our area installers were told we would have HD LIL's by the end of '06, looking at the projections now, we will be lucky to get them by '08.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

myselfalso said:


> I won't upgrade until we have our Locals in HD. I see no reason to do it otherwise.


The reason to do it otherwise is this: when the price is right, which may have nothing to do with when your HD locals are lit. Our locals were up for a long time, but I didn't want an H20. Then when I caught a very helpful CSR while doing something else, I bought. 

If you have good OTA today, the next big reason to prepare is for the HD nationals going up later this year.

I hope your locals are up soon, I hope the nationals are up very soon  and I hope we all have lots of fun!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

I just checked directv.com. Greenville, Harrisburg, Jacksonville and Spokane locals are all listed,and it appears they all have all four networks. Next step, reception reports to confirm.


----------



## jesserulz233 (Feb 27, 2005)

i am waiting here (Greenville, SC). my guess will be that they will start showing up a little after 3AM ET.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

jesserulz233 said:


> i am waiting here (Greenville, SC). my guess will be that they will start showing up a little after 3AM ET.


I hope you have tomorrow off! :lol:


----------



## 449765 (Feb 13, 2007)

6:00 AM in Harrisburg market and I still don't see them....


----------



## Ken Massingale (Nov 30, 2006)

Greenville came on around 6:10


----------



## 449765 (Feb 13, 2007)

Harrisburg is now available.


----------



## BobZ (Feb 20, 2007)

Which Harrisburg channels are being shown in HD?


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

Newshawk said:


> I just checked directv.com. Greenville, Harrisburg, Jacksonville and Spokane locals are all listed,and it appears they all have all four networks. Next step, reception reports to confirm.


I called my dad this morning in J'ville and they're getting all 4 as you mentioned. I thought that Directv might throw them a bone and add the local CW but they didn't. I believe it's posted somewhere that Directv stated that they would come back and all the CW to those markets which they don't currently carry them in.


----------



## djstough (Nov 27, 2006)

BobZ said:


> Which Harrisburg channels are being shown in HD?


All four major networks are on!

WHTM, WHP, WGAL, WPMT


----------



## LowandSlow (Dec 8, 2006)

BobZ said:


> Which Harrisburg channels are being shown in HD?


WGAL, WHP, WHTM and WPMT. It looks like they did not get WLYH, which I imagine is a technical reason and not a contractual one, as WHP and WLYH have the same ownership and management.


----------



## calwan (Dec 28, 2006)

Do you know how to get the HD channel to come on first when you enter the channel? I am in Harrisburg area, enter channel 8 and SD version of WGAL comes on first?! Any ideas?


----------



## rsc (Jan 18, 2007)

HD locals are on in Greenville-Spartenburg, SC. NBC, CBS, ABC and FOX. I was surprised to get ABC (WLOS) as they are not carried by Charter cable, I assumed they wouldn't let Directv carry their HD signal either.


----------



## LGM2007 (Dec 17, 2006)

rsc said:


> HD locals are on in Greenville-Spartenburg, SC. NBC, CBS, ABC and FOX. I was surprised to get ABC (WLOS) as they are not carried by Charter cable, I assumed they wouldn't let Directv carry their HD signal either.


WLOS charges to carry their signal. Charter wouldn't pay. D* did. The Greenville News did a piece on it this weekend. They also said D* would have LIL HD over the summer, so they might have the story wrong.:lol:


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

lug1 said:


> i'll believe it when i see them go live


starting to believe now?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

myselfalso said:


> What is the source for this information?
> 
> Just recently, Harrisburg was pushed to an indefinite timetable for receiving their HD locals.


a good source I would add


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

ckeegan said:


> 3/28/2007 would be just fine with this Greenville resident. Interesting date though, since I've heard from D* installers and reps that HD locals were going to go live in our market 4/15/07. As long as one of those dates pan out, it'll be fine with me.


are you fine?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

myselfalso said:


> I won't upgrade until we have our Locals in HD. I see no reason to do it otherwise.


I guess its time now - huh?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks like the HD march forward is on! No looking back!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ScoBuck, you having fun this morning


----------



## whitey2755 (Oct 9, 2006)

ScoBuck said:


> Looks like the HD march forward is on! No looking back!


All I know is I am naming my 1st born Scobuck......I know, a strange sounding 1st name, but his or her name none the less. I am just happy the dates appear to be true and all the people in the markets that are scheduled for the upcoming weeks can have some confidence that they will be getting them as well.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> ScoBuck, you having fun this morning


Truly, its just that I am glad for those folks, and I am glad to see that DirecTV is back to opening new markets.


----------



## dressig (Sep 26, 2006)

Jacksonville locals, (NBC, ABC, CBS, and FOX) are all on this morning. Each local station channel with HD capability now is listed twice, e.g. Channel 12, the NBC affiliate, has two separate lines on the guide. Does anyone know why they introduce the HD locals in this manner? Why have a local channel on the guide with only SD capability? Wouldn't you always want to view the channel in HD if available? Even if you did not own a HD TV you still would get SD from the HD capabile channel. Or do they plan to eliminate the SD channel at a later time?


----------



## whitey2755 (Oct 9, 2006)

dressig said:


> Jacksonville locals, (NBC, ABC, CBS, and FOX) are all on this morning. Each local station channel with HD capability now is listed twice, e.g. Channel 12, the NBC affiliate, has two separate lines on the guide. Does anyone know why they introduce the HD locals in this manner? Why have a local channel on the guide with only SD capability? Wouldn't you always want to view the channel in HD if available? Even if you did not own a HD TV you still would get SD from the HD capabile channel. Or do they plan to eliminate the SD channel at a later time?


 Also, an additional question to the above, if you have season passes set up, will it attempt to record both the SD and HD channels or only the SD?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm glad both are there since the TV stations don't put as much effort into keeping their ATSC signal on the air vs. their NTSC signal. I've seen ATSC stations go off for a day or two since they usually don't have backup equipment installed yet, so it's nice to have the SD fall back.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

whitey2755 said:


> Also, an additional question to the above, if you have season passes set up, will it attempt to record both the SD and HD channels or only the SD?


I've seen it record only the HD version on mine.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ScoBuck said:


> Truly, its just that I am glad for those folks, and I am glad to see that DirecTV is back to opening new markets.


Since we now know that it wasn't an issue with SW1/2 running out of space I'm really curious as to exactly why there's been the long delay. Some have said backhaul issues (maybe they needed D9 up and running) or shortage of MPEG4 encoders, wonder what it really was?


----------



## whitey2755 (Oct 9, 2006)

RAD said:


> I've seen it record only the HD version on mine.


You have the HR20 I am assuming Rad?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> Since we now know that it wasn't an issue with SW1/2 running out of space I'm really curious as to exactly why there's been the long delay. Some have said backhaul issues (maybe they needed D9 up and running) or shortage of MPEG4 encoders, wonder what it really was?


Well, I don't think there was really any serious discussion that SW1/2 had run out of room (they have not even been utilizing half of the transponders), the issues had to be on the ground, not in space.

But whether it was carriage agreements, encoders, or whatever it really doesn't matter to me. It is really not uncommon for some unexpected items to arise in this type of endeavour - and although everyone is anxious and wants things now, unfortunately, sometimes it will take a wee bit longer than desired.

With all the gloom and doom and negative comments that abound, what I take from all of this is that DirecTV is in fact committed to completing the job, and is taking the needed steps to continue its HD rollout. They will NEVER please everyone (15+ million subs), but I see them making steps in a positive direction all the time.

I say, lets get that NEXT bird flying, because that's when the FUN REALLY BEGINS!


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

dressig said:


> Jacksonville locals, (NBC, ABC, CBS, and FOX) are all on this morning. Each local station channel with HD capability now is listed twice, e.g. Channel 12, the NBC affiliate, has two separate lines on the guide. Does anyone know why they introduce the HD locals in this manner? Why have a local channel on the guide with only SD capability? Wouldn't you always want to view the channel in HD if available? Even if you did not own a HD TV you still would get SD from the HD capabile channel. Or do they plan to eliminate the SD channel at a later time?


That's how it is here in Raleigh/Durham. It's wierd when you first see it. The problem that arises is when you punch in "47" and expect to go to 47 SD and it takes you to 47 HD. A lot people may be confused or put off by that.


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

whitey2755 said:


> Also, an additional question to the above, if you have season passes set up, will it attempt to record both the SD and HD channels or only the SD?


No it doesn't. You just have to be sure that you're setting up your season pass from the correct channel b/c in the guide there is no obvious indication which channel "12" is the hd station and which one is the sd station. The only why I can tell the stations apart when looking in the guide is to look for programming that has the HD label and then compare how Directv has the channel numbers listed for the SD and HD stations.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

whitey2755 said:


> You have the HR20 I am assuming Rad?


Yep, two of them.


----------



## Strany (Jan 25, 2007)

raott said:


> If these upgrades go as planned is Louisville the biggest market to still not have HD locals?
> 
> Frustrating to see much smaller markets to get HD locals while Louisville doesn't.


The way this looks it will be 2008 before I get my Local HD's. Really frustrating when I can not get OTA channels either. I just do not understand how a market the size of Louisville is going to be one of the last to get these. If I lived 1 mile north of where I do I would get Indy.


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

Heck. I still want my locals in SD! Lubbock and/or Amarillo, TX.


----------



## buist (Nov 12, 2002)

dressig said:


> Jacksonville locals, (NBC, ABC, CBS, and FOX) are all on this morning. Each local station channel with HD capability now is listed twice, e.g. Channel 12, the NBC affiliate, has two separate lines on the guide. Does anyone know why they introduce the HD locals in this manner? Why have a local channel on the guide with only SD capability? Wouldn't you always want to view the channel in HD if available? Even if you did not own a HD TV you still would get SD from the HD capabile channel. Or do they plan to eliminate the SD channel at a later time?


When the station is broadcasting SD material, I would prefer the SD channel. I hate the "Pillar bars" that you cannot get rid of on the HD channels when this occurs.. Your mileage may vary..

Tim


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't understand why D* can't tell us that we get this stuff and need to upgrade. If I didn't post on here, we'd never know that it's on. We don't have it on our tv because we don't have the HR20.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Currently I have a 3 LBN dish and an HR10 receiver. I know these won't receive the Buffalo MPEG4 locals when they launch next week. Since I would need the 5 LBN dish and the HR20 to receive my locals, would D* upgrade me for free since this equipment is required to receive my locals?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

myselfalso said:


> I don't understand why D* can't tell us that we get this stuff and need to upgrade. If I didn't post on here, we'd never know that it's on. We don't have it on our tv because we don't have the HR20.


They will generally put out a press release within a few days of lighting up the market.

But you yourself said just *yesterday* that you were NOT going to get new equipment untll AFTER it was lit - so you did find out IMMEDIATELY, and all you have to do is order it from D* or go to the local CC or BB - you could have it running for yourself today if you have at least pre-wired for the DVR.

You should have at least pre-wired - because you knew it would come down to this.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Currently I have a 3 LBN dish and an HR10 receiver. I know these won't receive the Buffalo MPEG4 locals when they launch next week. Since I would need the 5 LBN dish and the HR20 to receive my locals, would D* upgrade me for free since this equipment is required to receive my locals?


Whether or not you can do better depends, but the general offer for an HD upgrade is free installation of the 5lnb and an HR20 for $199.


----------



## dressig (Sep 26, 2006)

buist said:


> When the station is broadcasting SD material, I would prefer the SD channel. I hate the "Pillar bars" that you cannot get rid of on the HD channels when this occurs.. Your mileage may vary..
> 
> Tim


My KDL40V2500 Sony helps in case of "pillar screen" by switching to wide zoom automatically.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm in the Buffalo market. I don't care too much about HD LiLs since I get all my HD locals OTA very well, but I'm wondering if this will allow me to get YESHD now? I've always received MSG and YES as my RSN's, but I don't receive YESHD because it is a spot beam to the NYC metro area that doesn't come close to Buffalo. Can/will they now send a spot beam of YESHD to the Buffalo area as part of turning on MPEG4 locals?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

eengert said:


> I'm in the Buffalo market. I don't care too much about HD LiLs since I get all my HD locals OTA very well, but I'm wondering if this will allow me to get YESHD now? I've always received MSG and YES as my RSN's, but I don't receive YESHD because it is a spot beam to the NYC metro area that doesn't come close to Buffalo. Can/will they now send a spot beam of YESHD to the Buffalo area as part of turning on MPEG4 locals?


no


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> Currently I have a 3 LBN dish and an HR10 receiver. I know these won't receive the Buffalo MPEG4 locals when they launch next week. Since I would need the 5 LBN dish and the HR20 to receive my locals, would D* upgrade me for free since this equipment is required to receive my locals?


I was able to use the HD locals as leverage last summer to get upgraded for the cost of shipping ($20). I called after the stations were turned on. It's certainly worth a try. You may still be able to do that if you have a good payment record. I think the $199 upgrade is pretty common now and you can usually keep your HR10. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Actually, if you have an HR10, the price to swap to an HR20 is $99, and you can keep your HR10 and have it moved to another room! Just ask for the HD-DVR whole house swap.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

So we've heard from Greenville, Harrisburg and Jacksonville. Any reports from Spokane?


----------



## Hamiltony (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok, long time lurker on the forums. Since I am from Spokane, I thought I would start posting and tell all that everything works just fine. I was actually watching NBC this morning (OTA) and the signal faded out. I flipped over to the D* feed and it was out too, but it is a local issue with the station. The quality is good. I get great OTA signals so i was prepping for a noteable difference, but I really cannot tell. I must say, even though from reading the forums i knew it would happen, I dont care for the two channels mapped together. They are different channels, map them seperately... maybe since OTA's are x-1, etc, the D* HD's could go in at x.1, etc... just a thought.

-Tony


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

If you check the Local Channels page and input 99201 as the zipcode, you'll see that Spokane is available in HD.


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

ScoBuck said:


> But you yourself said just *yesterday* that you were NOT going to get new equipment untll AFTER it was lit


I'm not complaining that I don't have it because I have old equipment. I'm merely pointing out the fact that D* can't even do this in advance. They could tell the people in that market that D* has gotten the green light for the Harrisburg DMA, and that on _x_ date, they will turn on.



ScoBuck said:


> so you did find out IMMEDIATELY, and all you have to do is order it from D* or go to the local CC or BB - you could have it running for yourself today if you have at least pre-wired for the DVR.


I only found out immediately because I'm on here. What about other people who have D*, who doesn't check this site out, who doesn't have an HR20?



ScoBuck said:


> You should have at least pre-wired - because you knew it would come down to this.


Of course I knew it would come down to this. All I'm saying is that D* should be much more proactive about telling customers what's going on. When D* sent out that press release about getting locals by EOY 2006, we put the breaks on getting the national feeds of our networks. They could've said in December that they were having issues and were going to have to delay. In February, they started saying that it was indefinitely postponed. But you had to contact them to find that out. I'm just suggesting that they could run a better business by being more proactive in getting information out.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

myselfalso said:


> I'm not complaining that I don't have it because I have old equipment. I'm merely pointing out the fact that D* can't even do this in advance. They could tell the people in that market that D* has gotten the green light for the Harrisburg DMA, and that on _x_ date, they will turn on.
> 
> I only found out immediately because I'm on here. What about other people who have D*, who doesn't check this site out, who doesn't have an HR20?
> 
> Of course I knew it would come down to this. All I'm saying is that D* should be much more proactive about telling customers what's going on. When D* sent out that press release about getting locals by EOY 2006, we put the breaks on getting the national feeds of our networks. They could've said in December that they were having issues and were going to have to delay. In February, they started saying that it was indefinitely postponed. But you had to contact them to find that out. I'm just suggesting that they could run a better business by being more proactive in getting information out.


Hey can't argue, but really none of the providers have been giving out much advance info. Couldn't tell you why - but they don't. Anyhow, get the stuff and enjoy.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

dressig said:


> Jacksonville locals, (NBC, ABC, CBS, and FOX) are all on this morning...


In addition to the above four JAX locals, I also get PBS HD and CW HD via
Comcast. I could do without CW, but PBS HD is awesome - 100% upgrade
programming from the regular PBS.


----------



## chewwy420 (Nov 28, 2005)

Report on Harrisburg Locals...

8 (NBC) picture little out of sync with sounds at times. 
21 (CBS) OK
27 (ABC) not working, says station is having problems
43 (FOX) Seems to look ok.

Will know more when I can actually see some HD content.


----------



## bamanick (Feb 23, 2007)

Anyone have any idea about the timeline for Huntsville, AL area. Running out of patience!


----------



## hermanns (Jan 20, 2007)

Came home today to new HD channels(Jacksonville market). I'm so excited, its been as long time waiting. We were supposed to have them last year. Couldn't get NBC reliably through the antenna, so very excited to get it in HD now.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bamanick said:


> Anyone have any idea about the timeline for Huntsville, AL area. Running out of patience!


Huntsville, AL (#84) is likely a ways off yet. Keep in mind that today's markets are the first since Boston (#7) on December 8, 2006, so it would not be a good idea to extrapolate.

Of course, they went one market below you with Madison, WI in late October and reached all the way down to Reno (#110) on the same day.

[rant]Portland, Oregon still doesn't have ABC or CBS[/rant] :soapbox:

ps: I'm not sure which year D* has chosen to determine their DMA boundaries, so that may impact some subscribers where the DMAs are more densely packed.


----------



## sjso395 (Dec 15, 2006)

hornetsfan30m said:


> yes i need HD dtv pls add CSTV to


I have been screaming for cox sports for years now. I have sent countless e-mails to Cox and D*. Apparently, I am in the minority because they keep blowing me off with the normal canned responses. I have to still subscribe to my local analog cable (horrible picture btw) just to try and get cox sports


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

"My question is why not turn on OKC and TULSA at the sametime. "

because they're close together, and it's like housepainting with different colors. You don't do the red trim and the white walls on the same day.

WIth a house, it's because wet paint bleeds into other wet paint. 

With spot beams it's to get one right before you add a potential "x-factor" in...that is, if you shine both spotbeams down, and the edge where they meet has problems, you'd naturally conclude they were interfering...BUT! that might not be the case at all!!!


In short, you don't run two experiments at the same time in the same space if there's a potential one will interfere with the other.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

harsh said:


> Huntsville, AL (#84) is likely a ways off yet. Keep in mind that today's markets are the first since Boston (#7) on December 8, 2006, so it would not be a good idea to extrapolate.


You're a bit off on your date for Boston, Harsh... they went live in the first wave of 12, on 12/8/200*5*, not 2006. Between then and today, D* has turned on 31 other markets, ranging from markets 13 to 110.

Update: OOPS!!! Sorry, Harsh! I noticed my typo in the HD LiL listing by DMA... Boston is supposed to be 2005, not 2006. Soory about that! I'll get it fixed immediately!


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

ScoBuck said:


> Hey can't argue, but really none of the providers have been giving out much advance info. Couldn't tell you why - but they don't. Anyhow, get the stuff and enjoy.


Because you get people who get told the date, write it on a calendar, and are furious if it gets backed up by a week.

Hence, they only give exact dates when they're pretty sure!


----------



## gonzlobo (Jul 4, 2006)

So, when local HD is available in my area, will the new channels just show up in my favorite channel list or 'channels I get' or do I have to reboot to see them?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

gonzlobo said:


> So, when local HD is available in my area, will the new channels just show up in my favorite channel list or 'channels I get' or do I have to reboot to see them?


Will show up in the "channels i get" and the guide (when not on a favorites list.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## djstough (Nov 27, 2006)

Ext 721 said:


> "My question is why not turn on OKC and TULSA at the sametime. "
> 
> because they're close together, and it's like housepainting with different colors. You don't do the red trim and the white walls on the same day.
> 
> ...


I would bet they will actually be on the same spot beam, don't you think?


----------



## whitey2755 (Oct 9, 2006)

chewwy420 said:


> Report on Harrisburg Locals...
> 
> 8 (NBC) picture little out of sync with sounds at times.
> 21 (CBS) OK
> ...


After watching some prime time content last night....
8 (NBC) some 'ghosting' with picture during Friday Night Lights, didn't notice any audio issues. Leno show looked and sounded outstanding.
21 (CBS) Nothing on last night that I watch that was first run but will check quality with CSI tonight
27 (ABC) Lost looked and sounded incredible.
43 (Fox) American Idol looked and sounded great as well. Added Bonus: Gwen Stefani in HD......Yowza!!!:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Newshawk said:


> Update: OOPS!!! Sorry, Harsh! I noticed my typo in the HD LiL listing by DMA... Boston is supposed to be 2005, not 2006. Soory about that! I'll get it fixed immediately!


I thought it seemed kind of odd that #7 would come so late in the game. DirecTV hadn't added any local markets since just before Thanksgiving 2006.


----------



## Hamiltony (Mar 28, 2007)

A little slip up to report from Spokane, WA. Last night i was watching Letterman's lovefest with Al Frankin, so i decided to switch it over to Leno and see if he couldn't love it up with a different liberal that I might be able to stand (repeat of Will Ferrall, yes!). Well, D* was uplinking our CBS affiliate to the NBC affiliates feed. So I was tuning Letterman on both channels. OTA NBC was fine, so it was definately a D* issue. This morning the Today show was missing to showing the CBS morning show. I called up the local NBC tech and told him, he asked me if I was sure, and he said he'd call them up and take care of it. Within a half an hour it was fixed. Just bugs in the system at start up I am guessing. It is weird, though. NBC was working fine all day yesterday until I noticed it last night.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Hamiltony said:


> A little slip up to report from Spokane, WA. Last night i was watching Letterman's lovefest with Al Frankin, so i decided to switch it over to Leno and see if he couldn't love it up with a different liberal that I might be able to stand (repeat of Will Ferrall, yes!). Well, D* was uplinking our CBS affiliate to the NBC affiliates feed. So I was tuning Letterman on both channels. OTA NBC was fine, so it was definately a D* issue. This morning the Today show was missing to showing the CBS morning show. I called up the local NBC tech and told him, he asked me if I was sure, and he said he'd call them up and take care of it. Within a half an hour it was fixed. Just bugs in the system at start up I am guessing. It is weird, though. NBC was working fine all day yesterday until I noticed it last night.


Musta been related to the SD NBC-W DNS being open all last night.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Currently I have a 3 LBN dish and an HR10 receiver. I know these won't receive the Buffalo MPEG4 locals when they launch next week. Since I would need the 5 LBN dish and the HR20 to receive my locals, would D* upgrade me for free since this equipment is required to receive my locals?


If you have an HR10-250, you can get a HR20 with 5lnb upgrade for $99 + $19.95. Of course that is a lease upgrade and requires commitment. If your current HR10-250 is owned, then the wo will include to have it relocated as well and you will be able to keep it.


----------



## calwan (Dec 28, 2006)

whitey2755 said:


> After watching some prime time content last night....
> 8 (NBC) some 'ghosting' with picture during Friday Night Lights, didn't notice any audio issues. Leno show looked and sounded outstanding.
> 21 (CBS) Nothing on last night that I watch that was first run but will check quality with CSI tonight
> 27 (ABC) Lost looked and sounded incredible.
> 43 (Fox) American Idol looked and sounded great as well. Added Bonus: Gwen Stefani in HD......Yowza!!!:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


27 (ABC) HD channel is black, SD channel seems fine.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

If you have the right dish and receivers, and Providing your IRD has been set up to 5lnb dish that is. Tons of Installers set these up for 3lnb dishes initially. If you don't know how to check this or how to change it if you need to, just ask and I am sure lots of peeps will help ya.


----------



## GregStanfield (Mar 11, 2005)

venuslight said:


> Markets not currently lit up and their future plans (listed by DMA):
> 
> 36. greenville, sc - april
> 41. harrisburg - april
> ...


Hopefull, this question has not been asked before but, is there a projected launch date for Chattanooga,TN? 
If it has been asked previously, please forgive my oversite.
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

okietekkie said:


> New Dates from Directv:
> 
> What I found out today.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping Tulsa actually gets ours this time, it's been delayed before!

The question is how do I know when I've got them??
I already have the Local HD channels in my favorites list to get them on the OTA.


----------



## SG24 (Jul 13, 2006)

Do they try to launch locals in HD by DMA ranking (more or less)?

Not that I should get my hopes up for anything in the next millenium in DMA #109 or so (Springfield, MA).


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

TheMoose said:


> I'm hoping Tulsa actually gets ours this time, it's been delayed before!
> 
> The question is how do I know when I've got them??
> I already have the Local HD channels in my favorites list to get them on the OTA.


I asked the same question before and was told that their will be a 3rd option for your locals....that being the HD local option from D*


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

TheMoose said:


> The question is how do I know when I've got them??
> I already have the Local HD channels in my favorites list to get them on the OTA.


You'd need to change your favorites to all channels. If you have HD LIL's you'll see the HD LIL, then the SD LIL then your HD OTA listed.


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

Has it been announced yet exactly _which _local channels for New Orleans are going to be available?


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nope! Tulsa has not either


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

No, Brett, but there are master retransmission agreements in place with all but possibly the Emmis-owned Fox station. So we should see on Wednesday what the issue is.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

While ordering another HR20 tonight I asked a CSR if Tulsa was still going to get HD locals on the 4th & he said yes, I didn't think to ask if they had agreements with all the stations.


----------



## Osmani (Dec 20, 2006)

ScoBuck said:


> The following 8 markets are now scheduled for HD lils to light up in April 07:
> 
> Albuqueque
> Buffalo
> ...


Would be nice to get Memphis CBS eventually. Since the OTA tuner on the HR20's is garbage and unusable so in order to watch CBS HD I have to plug the OTA into my TV in which case it works fine, I can't record CBS HD. It's a minor inconvenience, but it wold be nice if it stopped.


----------



## eibook (Jan 5, 2007)

I spoke to a CSR today that confirmed (I guess that's an oxymoron CSR/Confirmed). 

Anyways she said, Buffalo HD Locals are going live tomorrow with 2-NBC(WGRZ), 7-ABC(WKBW), and 29-FOX(WUTV).

I guess I already knew that 4-CBS(WIVB) wouldn't be available because they are owned by LIN Broadcasting.

But 3 out of 4 isn't bad.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

eibook said:


> I spoke to a CSR today that confirmed (I guess that's an oxymoron CSR/Confirmed).
> 
> Anyways she said, Buffalo HD Locals are going live tomorrow with 2-NBC(WGRZ), 7-ABC(WKBW), and 29-FOX(WUTV).
> 
> ...


I get 4 fine OTA on my HR10, so I can only assume I would get it just as good on the HR20. I do have problems with both 2 and 29 OTA, so it would be nice to have them via satellite. I guess I'll have to be making the switch to the HR20 soon.


----------



## eibook (Jan 5, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> I get 4 fine OTA on my HR10, so I can only assume I would get it just as good on the HR20. I do have problems with both 2 and 29 OTA, so it would be nice to have them via satellite. I guess I'll have to be making the switch to the HR20 soon.


That's weird that you would have trouble with 29 OTA, the transmitter is on Grand Island and if you live in Wheatfield it's practically right around the block. Whereas WIVB's transmitter is in Springville (I think), its 30 miles away!


----------



## bobo (Aug 17, 2002)

No channel 4 (WIVB) , no Masters in HD this weekend!


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

Should we wait up tonight waiting for them to turned on? :lol: 
Which sat will they be on? 99 or 103?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

igator99 said:


> Should we wait up tonight waiting for them to turned on? :lol:
> Which sat will they be on? 99 or 103?


I'd guess 99 since over in Austin in recent weeks I've seen two transponders fire up that weren't there before.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I have been waiting for D* to maybe add locals tonight since they are a "go" tommorrow


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

RAD said:


> I'd guess 99 since over in Austin in recent weeks I've seen two transponders fire up that weren't there before.


Actually I've noticed 6 transponders on 103 and nothing on 99. Is this normal? Maybe I'm not getting a good look at 99. I never cared because my locals weren't up.


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> I have been waiting for D* to maybe add locals tonight since they are a "go" tommorrow


I've done the same thing. :lol:


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

igator99 said:


> I've done the same thing. :lol:


Where you at in South LA?


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> Where you at in South LA?


Mandeville.


----------



## KurtV (Dec 21, 2006)

igator99 said:


> Mandeville.


Hey, me too.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Sister lives a few blocks off Causeway.

Has D* and says the trees are a *****


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

KurtV said:


> Hey, me too.


How will we know if they are up are not? Will we have to reboot the receivers?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

igator99 said:


> Actually I've noticed 6 transponders on 103 and nothing on 99. Is this normal? Maybe I'm not getting a good look at 99. I never cared because my locals weren't up.


I've been watching too. From the HR20, I get the following signals:

99 Transponder:Signal
1:0 2:67 3:0 4:0 5:0 6:60
7 & above n/a

103
1:82 2:19 3:0 4:54 5:85 6:19
7-16 n/a
17:0
18 & above n/a


----------



## gator22 (Oct 2, 2006)

bobo said:


> No channel 4 (WIVB) , no Masters in HD this weekend!


I get the strongest signal on ch 4 on my little indoor antenna so I can live without it. At least we are getting the rest of them. No more getting up to point the antenna in the proper direction.


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

say-what said:


> I've been watching too. From the HR20, I get the following signals:
> 
> 99 Transponder:Signal
> 1:0 2:67 3:0 4:0 5:0 6:60
> ...


I'm getting similar readings. What does the network 10, 11 etc.. mean on 99? I feel like a geek but I'm excited.:lol: Final NBC in HD!


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

igator99 said:


> I'm getting similar readings. What does the network 10, 11 etc.. mean on 99? I feel like a geek but I'm excited.:lol: Final NBC in HD!


It means you have an H20 and your signal strength screen is useless on the 99 sat because of a bug. The HR20 lists the transponders on 99 and 103 in the standard format.


----------



## gonzlobo (Jul 4, 2006)

ScoBuck said:


> I didn't post it to get in any ridiculous back and forth. I posted it because I know for a FACT it is on their programming agenda for the next couple of weeks.


Tough. Directv has lied a thousand times about this stuff. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## sore_bluto (Mar 15, 2007)

In Metairie via HR20
99
1:0 2:80 3:0 4:0 5:0 6:75

103
1:86 2:29 3:0 4:72 5:91 6:34
17:94


----------



## eibook (Jan 5, 2007)

Directv.com say Buffalo HD locals are available, but I don't see them.

I have a 5lnb dish set up for 5 sats and an HR20.


----------



## eibook (Jan 5, 2007)

Buffalo's are up and running!


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

NOLA HD locals are up!


----------



## franco (Nov 6, 2003)

How are the buffalo signals coming in? Gloomy day out there and mine are terrible...cannot tune in 29 HD.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

igator99 said:


> NOLA HD locals are up!


Finally!!! I can watch NBC in HD!


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

igator99 said:


> NOLA HD locals are up!


Do they just show up in the guide? Did you have to reboot? 

Cheers,
John


----------



## eibook (Jan 5, 2007)

franco said:


> How are the buffalo signals coming in? Gloomy day out there and mine are terrible...cannot tune in 29 HD.


All of mine, including 29 came in but I didn't watch it long enough to see if there were any problems.

I need to find out what sat and transponders the Buffalo Local HD channels are using, anyone know?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

John4924 said:


> Do they just show up in the guide? Did you have to reboot?
> 
> Cheers,
> John


They just showed up. I have 3 listings now for each channel with mpeg-4 (WWL, WDSU, WGNO). D* doesn't have an agreement with WVUE, no surprise as they don't have an agreement with anyone yet.

So for WWL, my guide looks like this - the mpeg-4 will always be 1st:

4 WWL (mpeg-4)
4 WWL (SD)
4-1 WWL (OTA)

If you're in a custom guide, you will need to go in and edit it to add the new channels. I switched to all channels last night just to make sure I knew when things went live.


----------



## pressureputt (Dec 20, 2006)

Buffalo HD locals are up for me except for channel 4 (CBS)


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

say-what said:


> They just showed up. I have 3 listings now for each channel with mpeg-4 (WWL, WDSU, WGNO). D* doesn't have an agreement with WVUE, no surprise as they don't have an agreement with anyone yet.
> 
> So for WWL, my guide looks like this - the mpeg-4 will always be 1st:
> 
> ...


Cool... So are you implying what I think you are implying that we will now have WDSU in HD? I wonder How they did this? Definitely not OTA...must have run fiber-optic cable??

Cheers,
John


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

say-what said:


> They just showed up. I have 3 listings now for each channel with mpeg-4 (WWL, WDSU, WGNO). D* doesn't have an agreement with WVUE, no surprise as they don't have an agreement with anyone yet.
> 
> So for WWL, my guide looks like this - the mpeg-4 will always be 1st:
> 
> ...


I woke up this morning, ran to the TV and .....NO mpeg4 channels for me. Until I read your post about editing the guide.
Thanks!
Now I'm going to go back and edit out the local SD channels. Who would want those in their guide?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

John4924 said:


> Cool... So are you implying what I think you are implying that we will now have WDSU in HD? I wonder How they did this? Definitely not OTA...must have run fiber-optic cable??
> 
> Cheers,
> John


Fiber most likely - They do supply a HD signal to Comcast in Houma.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

eibook said:


> That's weird that you would have trouble with 29 OTA, the transmitter is on Grand Island and if you live in Wheatfield it's practically right around the block. Whereas WIVB's transmitter is in Springville (I think), its 30 miles away!


ALL of the Buffalo locals come in fine OTA when the antenna is hooked up directly to my Sony TV. When the same antenna is hooked up to my HR10, I have problems with 2, 23, 29, 43 and 49 (though I only care about 2 and 29); 4 and 7 come in rock solid on the TV and the HR10. Just chalk it up to the HR10's OTA tuners being crap. In fact, I think my problem is I'm too close to G.I. and 29's signal is so strong that the HR10 can't handle it very well.


----------



## schwalls (Apr 4, 2007)

When I had my HD receiver installed, the technician stated that the local HD channels would be labeled 2.0, 2.1, 2.2...etc so that if there were any "sub" channels - for instance Ch.2 has the Weather Plus on 2.2, that I would receive them also. Looking today that is not the case. Do I still need an OTA to receive these additional channels?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, you will still need an antenna to receive any subchannels like 2.2. D* is only offering the main HD channel at this time.


----------



## schwalls (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks for the info....now the hard question. My HDTV is in the basement, my wife is not a big fan of the big outdoor antenna....how bad are the indoor antenna's - are they worth the money and aggrevation?


----------



## techstar (Mar 7, 2007)

schwalls said:


> thanks for the info....now the hard question. My HDTV is in the basement, my wife is not a big fan of the big outdoor antenna....how bad are the indoor antenna's - are they worth the money and aggrevation?


The indoor Silver Sensor antenna I picked up at Circuit City worked pretty well for me in Asheville, NC until D* turned our locals on last week. Very well, considering the fact I live in a mountainous area with only one true local station (ABC). I was able to pick up the Fox and NBC locals out of Greenville, SC as well as Fox from Johnson City, TN with it. I still use it for the subchannels as well as PBS even though we now have the four main networks locals turned on.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

pressureputt said:


> Buffalo HD locals are up for me except for channel 4 (CBS)


Yep, all of Tulsa is up this morning in HD except for CBS.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

New Orleans locals werent up for me at 8:30am


----------



## Bayou-7 (Apr 4, 2007)

Anyone know which satellite carries the New Orleans HD locals? Due to trees, 99 could be a problem but 103 sat would be fine.


----------



## KurtV (Dec 21, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> New Orleans locals werent up for me at 8:30am


No Fox, though. I thought NBC would be the problem since they're Hearst-Argyle owned.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> New Orleans locals werent up for me at 8:30am


If you're using a Custom Guide, you will need to edit the channels. If you're just using the default "All Channels" Guide, then there may be an alignment problem with the dish. Also, do you have your BBC's connected?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

TMatt said:


> "Buffalo" - have heard this so many times before - I'll believe it when I see it
> 
> Tony M


Well - you got them finally - congrats and enjoy.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> I will believe it when I see it (Locals in HD)
> 
> But, don't expect NBC locals for another half year. WDSU seems to be in no rush.


You're a believer now I would imagine.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

gonzlobo said:


> Uh huh. I'll believe it when I see it.:lol:


And? :hurah:


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

gusbuf said:


> Being in the Buffalo, NY area, I have my doubts about the dates that D* makes public. Last year we were told "early 4th quarter 2006." That became "early December 2006," then "end of January 2007," then "around Valentine's Day, 2007," and now you tell me
> 
> So by saying April 4, 2007, I am guessing they really mean "we truly have no idea when your HD locals through the dish will be available, so we are just giving you another arbitrary date to get you all excited."


Hmmm.... I don't think so. Enjoy them!!!!


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

When I checked at 7am MDT, I only saw 2 new HD locals in the Albuquerque-Santa Fe market - Channels 2 and 7 (out of at least 7 available). I'll check them again later.

Thanks ScoBuck for the "heads-up" - I'm no longer skeptical! :biggthump


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

And even better news - another round is now being scheduled, I don't have any specifics yet, but I was told I would get some info soon - and will gladly post when I do.

ENJOY!


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

ScoBuck said:


> And even better news - another round is now being scheduled, I don't have any specifics yet, but I was told I would get some info soon - and will gladly post when I do.
> 
> ENJOY!


I'll believe it when I see it....


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> I'll believe it when I see it....


good post! it worked for the others. :lol:


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

ScoBuck said:


> good post! it worked for the others. :lol:


:rolling: :rotfl:

ScoBuck, now look in your bag of tricks and see if there's anything in there that can convince D* to roll out DMA #42.


----------



## bfridge (Dec 14, 2006)

say-what said:


> They just showed up. I have 3 listings now for each channel with mpeg-4 (WWL, WDSU, WGNO). D* doesn't have an agreement with WVUE, no surprise as they don't have an agreement with anyone yet.
> 
> So for WWL, my guide looks like this - the mpeg-4 will always be 1st:
> 
> ...


I got an Email from WVUE claiming they were under contract to D*. And the problem must be on D*'s end


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bfridge said:


> I got an Email from WVUE claiming they were under contract to D*. And the problem must be on D*'s end


Did they clearly state they where under contract for the HD feed...

As some of these responses, the responder doesn't realize that there is a 2nd/different contract for the HD broadcasts vs the SD broadcasts.


----------



## TMatt (Oct 2, 2006)

ScoBuck said:


> And even better news - another round is now being scheduled, I don't have any specifics yet, but I was told I would get some info soon - and will gladly post when I do.
> 
> ENJOY!


Thanks for the updates ScoBuck - Buffalo got the HD's today just like you stated 2 weeks ago.

Now I can see it - Now I believe it :lol:

Tony M


----------



## TMatt (Oct 2, 2006)

ScoBuck said:


> Well - you got them finally - congrats and enjoy.


You were RIGHT ON THE MONEY!!! Thanks Sco Buck - OK, what's next :grin:

Tony M


----------



## DIRECTV-11 (Apr 2, 2007)

How about a :goodjob: to my cousins Spaceway 1 & 2? More to come shortly - you can take it to the bank.


----------



## lug1 (May 13, 2003)

I did not call D* to get an h20 so I can't get hd locals until I call, but looking on there site it looks like they don't have PBS, WNOL (CW), and WUPL (MNT) as well.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lug1 said:


> I did not call D* to get an h20 so I can't get hd locals until I call, but looking on there site it looks like they don't have PBS, WNOL (CW), and WUPL (MNT) as well.


Correct.

Very few regions have more then the "BIG 4"


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

lug1 said:


> I did not call D* to get an h20 so I can't get hd locals until I call, but looking on there site it looks like they don't have PBS, WNOL (CW), and WUPL (MNT) as well.


While the CW and MNT stations may come on eventually (as they have in about 11 markets), there's not much hope for PBS stations to be on D* anytime soon, absent a major change in policy on the part of either the PBS Stations Group or D*. The PBS Statios Group is holding out for everyone-cable, DBS, FIOS, U-verse, and any other carrier to come-to carry every single PBS station subchannel before they will let them have the HD signal. D*, for obvious bandwidth reasons, won't do that, thus the impasse.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

PBS is no great loss in Austin since they don't turn on their HD channel until 8PM every night.


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

John4924 said:


> Cool... So are you implying what I think you are implying that we will now have WDSU in HD? I wonder How they did this? Definitely not OTA...must have run fiber-optic cable??
> 
> Cheers,
> John


I got home and poof WDSU is gone in and all local HD? I noticed I the power went off while I was at work so I reset my reciever. I'm getting WWL and WGNO only. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

What are the PBS subchannels? Does anyone know if WITF in Harrisburg does anything special with theirs?


----------



## johern (Jan 18, 2007)

igator99 said:


> I got home and poof WDSU is gone in and all local HD? I noticed I the power went off while I was at work so I reset my reciever. I'm getting WWL and WGNO only. Anyone else experiencing this?


WDSU HD is still active and available on both of my HR20-700s


----------



## lolaker99 (Dec 29, 2006)

3 of the 4 networks are also active in Little Rock. I am currently watching Friday Night Lights on NBC KARK 4 in Little Rock. The only station I am not getting right now is CBS KTHV. What a great surprise.


----------



## 70xbr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

igator99 said:


> I got home and poof WDSU is gone in and all local HD? I noticed I the power went off while I was at work so I reset my reciever. I'm getting WWL and WGNO only. Anyone else experiencing this?


For some reason, WDSU does not show up in the HD channels or the local stations in the guide.

Pushing the guide button twice to show all channels, WDSU will show up.


----------



## john13154 (Apr 5, 2007)

franco said:


> How are the buffalo signals coming in? Gloomy day out there and mine are terrible...cannot tune in 29 HD.


I'm amazed at how few responses there have been to our HD local PQ. I think I have a problem with the dish alignment for sat 103 because I have poor transponder readings for tuner 1 but good(80 and higher) for tuner 2. Any help with this issue would be greatly appreciated. I've been reading the postings for months since I knew I was getting an HR20 but this is my first posting.


----------



## lug1 (May 13, 2003)

> Correct.
> 
> Very few regions have more then the "BIG 4"





> While the CW and MNT stations may come on eventually (as they have in about 11 markets), there's not much hope for PBS stations to be on D* anytime soon, absent a major change in policy on the part of either the PBS Stations Group or D*. The PBS Statios Group is holding out for everyone-cable, DBS, FIOS, U-verse, and any other carrier to come-to carry every single PBS station subchannel before they will let them have the HD signal. D*, for obvious bandwidth reasons, won't do that, thus the impasse.


thanks for the info Earl and Newshawk


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

lolaker99 said:


> 3 of the 4 networks are also active in Little Rock. I am currently watching Friday Night Lights on NBC KARK 4 in Little Rock. The only station I am not getting right now is CBS KTHV. What a great surprise.


Are you talking about OTA? Because I don't believe the Little Rock DMA is available yet. Or did I miss something


----------



## SG24 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd love to get the Big 4 from D* in HD with the dish.

I currently have D*'s free OTA antenna that "sometimes" picks up NBC and "usually" picks up ABC. I have a set top antenna that gets me CBS with a sketchy signal. Nothing gets FOX for me that I'm able to do.

I have zero desire for PBS. That channel literally locks up my Samsung DLP everytime I tune to it (accidentally).


----------

